# Flight approved bug out bag



## Snobles (Jun 8, 2014)

Hey everybody, new to the site. Not too new to prepping, only about 2 years. I have a job that requires me to fly every two weeks and I don't have my truck, which already bothers me in it self but that's another story, but I'm trying to put together a bag that I can fly with and when the shtf I have some stuff to get back home. I do have 2 large totes that my work ships to where I am and I can put almost anything in. I would like everything to fit in one bag if I had to get out in a hurry. I wouldn't want to put my guns in them as I do spend a lot of time in new jersey. My job also always has me on a coast or a river that leads to the coast if that's any consulation. I have been thinking about this for a while and need some help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Posting the same thread twice probably won't get you more answers (I know it was an oops - just ribbing you) 

If you are far enough away that you have to fly how do you expect to carry what you need to get home?

Answer: Water purification system. Camelback water tote (to be filled when necessary). Compression fire starter kit (fire piston) there is nothing there that won't make it through security if you make it from wood or plastic. 2 extra pair of socks, underwear and a waterproof coat. Canned meat - the ones that come with the twist key or zip open. A few high calorie food bars. Maybe a pair of boots and gloves. Top it off with toilet paper and any personal meds or prescription glasses. I don't think I have listed anything that would set off alarms or upset anyone at the airport or TSA.


----------



## Snobles (Jun 8, 2014)

Yea sorry about the 2 post thing I tried to delete one but I it wouldn't let me. I have almost all of that, just didn't know if there was some wild card item I didn't know about.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

can you carry a knife on luggage on a us domestic flight?? (like in check on luggage??)


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

You used to be able to carry a knife onto a plane in the cabin even if it was under a certain number of inches. After the box cutter incident they canned it but it was in the news that they were going to allow it once again. Its been a few years but I had seen a woman with a swiss army knife on board. In the us I think its even ok to put a gun under the plane in checked bags but I would not risk it 

I would go with a leather man or other multi tool

Edit they canned the knife on a plane thing last year. Id check a leather man.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Check with the TSA directly and get it in writting. Also you can technically take guns knives etc.. with you but you have to put them in checked luggage, and I suggest you contact airport security/police/TSA in advance before going into or near an airport with such things.

Note that some countries do not allow foreigners to have weapons such as mexico which doesn't even allow knives to be possessed by foreigners.

Contact Us | Transportation Security Administration

also check with whatever airline you fly with in advance of your departure. I suggest you provide an inventory of everything in the bag and send it to them asking if any of these items are not allowed in carry on ... and for your checked bag if applicable that also.


----------

